# Fave album of the year (so far)?



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

What's yours? Partly curiosity and partly looking for some recommendations.

Mine would without a doubt be Kasabian's debut :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Frantic Euphoria, mixed by Anne Savage.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Keane


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just one? :lol:

The ones that lingered in the changer this year (in approx order):

Jet
Franz
Keane
Maroon 5
Razorlight


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

guess which 5 featured in my changer then :? :wink: Seriously though, I wouldn't probably disagree with those below! 



t7 said:


> Just one? :lol:
> 
> The ones that lingered in the changer this year (in approx order):
> 
> ...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

t7 said:


> Jet
> Franz
> Keane
> Maroon 5
> Razorlight


Who? Am I on a different planet? :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Grand National - Kicking the National Habit


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

if I had to have just one - it would be Keane - got on my mmc in the MP3 in the car. Fantastic for singing along to - just need the drop down hairbrush mod :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

TBH, i haven't bought many as any music i like, i download.

Haven't bought a CD for a good few months  :!:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Kasabian
Maroon 5
Snow Patrol
Damien Rice
Duran Duran (Astronaut)
Manic Street Preachers (Lifeblood)
Keane

Think that's about it.

Almost forgot, Dirty Vegas - One


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Snow patrol "The Final Straw" had to buy a second copy as the 1st hasn't left the car.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Frantic Euphoria


Is that a joke name? Although it has neither "essential" nor "Ibiza" in the title.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Frantic Euphoria
> ...


No.

http://www.play.com/play247.asp?page=ti ... &p=34&g=48


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Frantic Euphoria, mixed by Anne Savage.


Wicked!! Great driving music! Thumping Hard house / trance. There are some great tunes spread over the 3 cd's.

Great choice KMP! :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Jeez. It's got injected with a poison on it. I've got that one somewhere. Think I'll have to dig it out. Dodgy Tom Wilson track on it though :? He used to do a radio show on radio forth in edinburgh and played mostly happy hardcore amongst others.

Don't get me wrong, I like hard house (although techno's my thing really). I just wish they'd stop using those naff clichÃ©d titles, although it is quite funny.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

renton72 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Frantic Euphoria, mixed by Anne Savage.
> ...


It's not bad, but whats even better if you can get hold of it is the year 2000 twin CD edition of 'Hard House Euphoria mixed by Lisa Lashes', that is my fave album of ALL time and i have it, it is simply awesome! Its in a orangy red box.

ALL Hard House fans should have it in their collection!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Blu Nile "High"


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

In ascending order:

5: The Music - Welcome to the North
4: The Cure - The Cure
3: Kasabian - Kasabian
2: The Killerts - Hot Fuss

and the winner is.....

1: Interpol - Antics

(An honourable mention to Snow Patrol who would have been at number 2, but for the fact that the album was originally released in 2003!!)


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

The Stranglers - Norfolk Coast


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Erick Morillo - My World

or

Harry 'Choo Choo' Romero - Subliminal Sessions 7


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Souls of Mischief - '93 til infinity.

As the title suggests, it's a bit old and hardly a new relaese, but the title track is worth the money on its own.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

D12 - D12 World

If you like that sort of thing.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

MTV dont seem to play any of the above - apart from D12.

And I thought I was hip and trendy...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R. Kelly's new album - Happy people and Usher - Confessions


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulatt said:


> MTV dont seem to play any of the above - apart from D12.
> 
> And I thought I was hip and trendy...


You are, hon...

for Bridgend :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Starsailor: silence is easy
Travis: good feeling
Keane: hopes and fears
Guns 'n' Roses: all


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Mylo-Destroy Rock & Roll [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> MTV dont seem to play any of the above - apart from D12.
> 
> And I thought I was hip and trendy...


It depends what branch of MTV you watch.

All five from my list (The Music, The Cure, The Killers, Kasabian and Interpol) feature quite heavily on MTV2 and VH2.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I can't believe that the Libertines (my choice) has not even been mentioned. Extraordinary.

honourable mention to Von Bondies - Pawn Shoppe Heart


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > MTV dont seem to play any of the above - apart from D12.
> ...


You obviously havent been to the sunny metropolis of Bridgend recently and experienced what a happening place it is now! :roll:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Not sure what planet you lot are on, but I've never heard of any of these... 

John


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

No particular order:

The *Blue*(!) Nile - High
Elbow - Cast of Thousands
The Zutons - Who killed the Zutons
Ed Harcourt - Strangers
Ben Harper - Welcome to the Cruel World (yes its over 10 years old but I only got it this year )
X-Ecutioners - Revolution
Gomez - Split the Difference
Zero 7 - When it Falls


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Gomez - Split The Difference

Possibly my all time favourite band.

If anyone is looking for something new to try, may I present you with Gomez. Five albums to choose from starting with the 1998 Mercury Music Prize winning 'Bring It On'. With 'Liquid Skin', 'Abandoned Shopping Trolley Hotline' and 'In Our Gun' making up the middle three.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Bjork


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> Bjork


Medulla?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Widget said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Bjork
> ...


Stop Swearing...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > pas_55 said:
> ...


Get with it :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[pedant mode]
Gary & sonicmonkey - what's with The Blu Nile - it's The Blue Nile.
[/pedant mode]

I agree with your choice though. "High" is probably the closest they've got to their brilliant "Hats" album.

Moley


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Widget said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


If Bjork is with it, then I'm glad to be without it.. 

John


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > MacBuff said:
> ...


Is good to see you've heard of her though :wink:

Come on then, give us a rundown of what you tend to listen to.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

anybody heard it


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Widget said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Even with my hands over my ears I couldn't block out the noise on the Olympic ceremony.. 



Widget said:


> Come on then, give us a rundown of what you tend to listen to.


Okedoke, in no particular order..

Fleetwood Mac
Eric Clapton
Alan Parsons Project
Iron Maiden
Dire Straits
Yes
..

And a bit of Classical

Beethoven
Mendelsohn
..

John


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > MacBuff said:
> ...


Do you know why they call Eric Clapton 'Slow Hand'?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Not quick enough catching his kid from falling out of the window :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Widget said:


> Do you know why they call Eric Clapton 'Slow Hand'?


He earned the nickname "Slowhand" because his forceful string-bending often resulted in broken guitar strings, which he would replace onstage while the crowd engaged in a slow hand-clapping

John


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

